# Unplanned success yesterday!



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

The backstory: My puppy Nyx, who is now just shy of 8 months, and I have been working on her leash aggression for some time now. When I first brought her home, at 13 wks old, she would go totally insane every time she saw a dog while she was leashed. And the first time I opened the car window enough for her to put her head out while driving, she tried to jump out the window to get at a dog walking down the sidewalk as we passed. Not a good situation! Nyx also has a fairly high prey drive, and will sit and stare for hours at squirrels in my neighbor's tree. When the squirrel decides to run along the top of the fence, she jumps, nearly to the top of the 6ft fence trying to get it.
So, as I said we have been working on defusing her leash and car aggression for several months. While in the car she is now able to pass dogs on the sidewalk without making a sound, and most of the time while out walking pass dogs on a leash quietly as well. Yesterday we went to a local park to reinforce her tolerance of other dogs on leashes. So we parked ourselves about eight feet off the paved pathway and I put her in a down-stay. Then every time she remained down and quiet as dogs walked past I would praise and reward her (I mixed it up a bit too, having her do other tasks while the dog's were nearby as well), and she was doing really well. But at one point she got totally alert, fixating on something behind me. I glanced around, but only saw two guys fishing there, so I thought she was fixating on their fishing bobbers as they casted. But she was getting so worked up that she was shaking, so I looked again and noticed a squirrel playing not 10 feet away. When I saw that I couldn't believe she had shown so much restraint...it certainly wasn't easy for her! But she did not even try to break the down-stay, and didn't bark - amazing! So I praised her effusively, gave her extra treats, and quickly left the squirrel behind. Good girl Nyx!!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Yeah, for seeing her get the idea. Expect some back sliding now and then but it seems you're doing well with her.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Yes, I was so excited that she had that much restraint at 8 months! I would never have tempted her like that on purpose. But she really is coming along...and yes, backslides are expected, she's still very young.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

What a good girl! Sometimes keeping your patience and not getting frustrated is the hardest part of training a puppy like Nyx and it sounds like you've done an excellent job with it!


----------

